# Sooty/Silver Buckskin?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's not sooty or silver. Silver would lighten his mane similar to a palominos and he would be darker all over with sooty. He's just a normal buckskin. Nothing wrong with that! :grin:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm just seeing buckskin, but I would wait for the experts to comment before taking that to the bank! LOL 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Like NdAppy explained, just buckskin.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't think he was at all! My friend was insisting though 

I'm happy with him being a normal buckskin, he's the prettiest boy on the farm (even though he doesn't photograph that well!).


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty buckskin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

oooooooo, Milky Buckskin!! I love him!!

I call it "milky" some would call it "Buttermilk"


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I like the light creamy buckskins. I have one myself. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

OKAY so I'm no longer thoroughly convinced Parker is a "normal" buckskin. As he's shedding out, his front half is getting really dark, as well as half his face. We are all fascinated by it at the barn. What do you make of it?
Sorry about the crappy quality, this horse does not stand for pictures well.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He is a pretty boy - I love a buttermilk buckskin. He may be the kind that has a coat that changes a little every year. My palomino's coat is darker this year than it has ever been and I am thrilled but he is still just a palomino


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He's just shedding. Horses always change colors durinh shedding season. I still see regular buckskin. 

We have a buckskin at the barn who loses his sooty in winter and it comes back in summer, make his neck laced with black all over. It doesn't appear your horse is dark enough to have sooty though. 

My friend's silver buckskin is shedding out and patchy all over with darker coat coming in under the lighter shedding coat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hm. He could be brown based. Mine gets sooty when she sheds, but not to the extent that yours is. I also went back to the first pictures in the OP. With how restricted the black is on his nose is similar to the way a non-diluted brown's is.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, Poseidon. And those pictures don't properly display just how dark his front is - it is a very reddish color, and I took those pics at like 6 at night. His neck and half of his face are almost as dark as his legs. We all keep joking he is pretending to be brown, lol!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Love the color changing ponies, never know what they are going to turn out to be. My little buckskin filly started out light, went dark and is shedding out again to a beautiful golden color!!!!


----------

